# Setting up a business LAN and security camera grid, need advice



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys, my dad has gotten a new office for his business. I'm setting up a hybrid LAN consisting of 4 wired PCs, ~10 security cameras and a few wireless devices (laptops, cellphones).

The network cabling is Category 6. I need suggestions on a good router to bring the network together. I'm thinking a 5-6 port router and a switch should do the trick of bringing the network together.

I need suggestions on a router that is durable and can handle high amounts of bandwidth. Cost has to be reasonable as per the need of this setup, so I'm not specifying a budget. I've seen that Cisco and Netgear have good options, but I'll leave specifics to you guys. I'm hoping that the suggested router is firewalled and has gigabit ports. If a hybrid wire+wireless router is a better performing solution than a wireless AP and wired router, then suggest that kind of a model. Wall penetration of the signal is of highest priority BTW.

I'm thinking a switch with 100mbit ports to connect the cameras and a 1gbit port to connect to the router should do a good job. Please suggest a good switch, smart or otherwise for this purpose. I will be able to assign separate IP addresses to each camera if I use a switch right?

My internet line will be 20Mbit.

So far this is the grid:

Internet Line>>>>>Router>>>>>PCs
                            |
                            |>>>>>>>(if router is wired)Wireless Access Point
                            |
                            |>>>>>>>Switch>>>>>>Security Cameras

As far as security cameras are concerned, I am thinking of using I.P. cameras. CCTV is also an option if the following can be achieved:

Watch live feed anywhere through the internet.
Record the stream on a computer (I'm guessing a TV Tuner can do that).

Please suggest cameras for this. H.264 720x480/640x480 should be a high enough resolution, but feed should be of decent quality.

If there are any suggestions/ improvements possible, please advise. Also, please suggest how I can go about accessing an IP Camera feed through the internet.

Thanks guys. Any quick response is much appreciated.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

i could help you with the cctv camera part,
whats your budget
how many no. of cameras you want? you want night vision? you want mic? you want PTZ(google it)?
will it be running 24x7?

and you cant use a simple tv tuner card to record cameras


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> i could help you with the cctv camera part,
> whats your budget
> how many no. of cameras you want? you want night vision? you want mic? you want PTZ(google it)?
> will it be running 24x7?
> ...



No specific budget as long as the cost is reasonable. This means as low as possible but feed should be clear. As I mentioned before, ~10 cameras. If a TV tuner can't be used for CCTV cams, then I'd prefer IP cameras. 24x7 is necessary, night vision yes, PTZ no, mic no.

When I mentioned TV tuner, I meant that the camera feed will be input into a DVR, and then output into a TV tuner from the DVR to store in a computer provided I use CCTV. If I use IP cameras then obviously neither DVR nor TV tuner is needed.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No specific budget as long as the cost is reasonable. This means as low as possible but feed should be clear. As I mentioned before, ~10 cameras. If a TV tuner can't be used for CCTV cams, then I'd prefer IP cameras. 24x7 is necessary, night vision yes, PTZ no, mic no.
> 
> When I mentioned TV tuner, I meant that the camera feed will be input into a DVR, and then output into a TV tuner from the DVR to store in a computer provided I use CCTV. If I use IP cameras then obviously neither DVR nor TV tuner is needed.



You can go for dvr(analog cameras) or a ip cameras(digital) based setup,
analog setup: needs
*16 channel DVR* 3G 16 Channel DVR Standalone Securus 1616ASX + 1 YR WARRANTY + BILL | eBay  *==>>16k* 
*10 cameras PSU* DC 12V 15A 180W Switching Power Supply Driver Transformer LED Strip Light & CCTV | eBay *==>>0.9k*
*BNC Connectors* 20 x BNC Male Connectors for CCTV Camera DVR Installation Purpose 20pieces. | eBay * ==>>Rs.340*
*Cameras* (get locally, by viewing the quality of image on TV) RANGE FROM 3K CCTV CAMERA GENUINE 700TVL SONY EFFIO DOME CAMERA WITH NIGHT VISION | eBay  *==>>RS.3500X10 = 35K*
Wires (get locally, and must be of high quality, go for copper ones) ==>>2k

*total +/- <60k*
can't say you the exact model no and price, better get locally and a pro to install it
only thing is analog camera takes long time to install

IP setup: you should contact locally than buying online, check if they have warranty and stuff, the ones on ebay are crap chinese and don't know when thy stop working


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 3, 2013)

I think an IP camera setup will be better suited to my needs, but thanks for explaining the analog setup.

I need suggestions of brands for the IP cameras. I also need to know locations to check out in Kolkata. My visit to Chandni furnished only one company, spyeye India located at emall. Are they any good?

EDIT: So nobody has advice for routers and switches?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I'll get the Netgear SRXN3205 firewall VPN and the GS116E switch. Opinions?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

some reviews for this model:
Amazon.com: NETGEAR Prosafe Wireless-n Vpn Firewal: Electronics
NetGear SRXN3205 - SmallNetBuilder Forums
read all then decide for yourself.


----------

